# aikido seminar



## stickarts (Aug 7, 2003)

There will be an aikido seminar in Middletown, CT:
Sunday August 10, 2003
Rick Wolslayer, Ni Dan Nihan Goshin Aikido Seminar
If interested:
www.cromwellmartialarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------



## stickarts (Aug 16, 2003)

absolutely! i will put one together this week!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 18, 2003)

Rick Wolslayer, Ni-dan in Nihan Goshin Aikido taught the seminar. It lasted
three hours and started with a review of basic rolling and falling
techniques, emphasizing the disbursement of energy as you made contact with
the ground.  We then moved on to blending, learning how to use your
opponents energy without adding your to it. We started with kotegashi,
slowly blending with your uke and taking him down. As we became more
comfortable, we started moving a little faster and learned not to over
anticipate the strike, but to move with it. From there we moved to working
on nikyo using a bokken. We used the handle of the bokken to secure the
wrist while applying the technique. After a 15 min break, we learned various
gun disarms. Sensei emphasized that while these techniques can work, they
are to be used if you are sure that giving up your valuables would not save
your life. We worked disarms from a gun pointed to your head, chest and
under your throat.  The seminar ended with 10 minutes of randori with Sensei
and another shodan at the seminar. 

Students enjoyed the seminar.  Nihan Goshin Aikido did not come directly
from O'sensei and as such, the students saw different ways to apply
techniques they have already learned. Everyone is eagerly awaiting sensei
wolslayer's return.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 19, 2003)

Great to see a favorable review of the nihon goshin aikido style.  NGA is not one of the BIG systems but it is very effective.  This style is no longer practiced in Japan but is gaining ground here in the U.S.  As a system techniques are taught with english names and only a very minimum of japanese language thrown in.  This makes it somewhat difficult for us newer guys to "talk shop" with practitioners of any of the traditional styles of aikido.  As stated in the review, some of the techs have a little variation on the traditional way of doing things.  I'd enjoy discussion/comparison if any one wants to explore NGA and is willing to bear with my learning curve on the language barrier. 

I have a seminar with Sensei Robert MacEwen in Roanoke next month.  I'll let ya'll know how that one went as well.

How about it aikido-ka.  This forum is a little sparse on the posting.  Let's get active in here.  I love my art and am always up for a discussion.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 19, 2003)

great! i look forward to hearing a review on your seminar!!
I will forward any info to the guy that teaches our aikido club!


----------



## kilo (Aug 19, 2003)

You said that your style is no longer practiced in Japan do you know why?  Also how does it compare to traditional aikido?


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2003)

I really couldn't say why it isn't (or truthfully for sure that it isn't) taught in Japan any more.  I'm still fairly new to this style and am not sure of all the ins and outs of the history.  Old Sempai here is a NGAer and is much more knowledgable than I.  Here is a link to a history page for NGA as well as a lineage for the system.http://nihongoshinaikido.com/history.htm   I hope that helps.

As for the differences from other styles of aikido I believe the main difference lie in the more proliferate (sp) use of atemi, the lack of extensive use of the japanese language,   It is a spiritual style but does not include the shinto religion.  The spirituality is based on the internal spirit of each individual.  I'm certain there are tons of differences that I haven't figured out yet... I'm still researching when time allows and will be sure to update as I figure it out myself.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 20, 2003)

I believe it is more combative oriented than traditional aikido, but i am no expert.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank you!! That's the word I was looking for.  It is indeed more combative than traditional aikido.  This is one of the reasons that I think I fit in so well being a former kenpoist.


----------



## kilo (Aug 20, 2003)

Cool thanks for the link and the info.  Althogh I dont do traditional style of aikido myself I do an off shoot of  tomiki ryu aikido.


----------

